# Really missing .040 natural latex. Help me find a replacement.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I finally used the last of mine. I find no other bands provide the mix of power and elasticity as .040. And .040 is so tough and long lasting. Bleh...

I shoot fairly heavy ammo most often. At least marbles up to 9/16" steel. 1/2" steel is my favorite.

My favorite alternative so far has been tapered .030 doubles. Around 3/4" × 1/2" ×2 layers is typical for me.

But nothing else really satisfies. Is there some other source of .040 or other heavy flat band material out there?


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Im not sure what kind of speed you were getting with that bit have you tried 1/16th inch gum rubber?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

trapperdes said:


> Im not sure what kind of speed you were getting with that bit have you tried 1/16th inch gum rubber?


Yea. Gum rubber is very strong but not as fast. That was the crazy thing about .040. It seemed to break the rules of thickness vs. retraction speed.

It had a lot different feel to it too.

Thanks though.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Have you tried the GZK's? I've only shot the medium but they are supposed to have a heavier one. The stuff is quick! Outlasts the heck of latex. Im only on my second bandset. The first ones I shot every day for a month. I threatened to change them several times just out of pitty!lol!! It out lasts anything I've shot including linitex. Imo


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Have you tried the GZK's? I've only shot the medium but they are supposed to have a heavier one. The stuff is quick! Outlasts the heck of latex. Im only on my second bandset. The first ones I shot every day for a month. I threatened to change them several times just out of pitty!lol!! It out lasts anything I've shot including linitex. Imo


Never heard of it. Will check it out. Thanks bro.


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I finally used the last of mine. I find no other bands provide the mix of power and elasticity as .040. And .040 is so tough and long lasting. Bleh...
> 
> ...


I picked up a roll of the SimpleShot .040 latex when Nathan was clearing it out. It's the stuff that had light spots on it, hence slightly defective, but I haven't noticed any problems with it. I've only cut a couple bandsets out of it. Interested in the rest of the roll? I like lighter rubber myself-I'm cross dominant, so I shoot left handed. I could measure out how much is left tonight.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Jump on that inconvenience!! There ya go, problem solved


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Funny enough I've received several such offers in p.m.s.

But hey Stix let me know how much is left and what you would want for it.

Just out of curiosity, what is your prefered ammo size.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I ask what size ammo you shoot because I found .040 1/2" × 7/16" tapers to throw 10mm steel faster than just about anything else.

And .040 is the best IMO for people woth short draws. I have worked my normal draw out to about 36" but two years ago it was not even 30". .040 is so tough and snappy you could exceed the 5x elongation "rule" and still get plenty shots per band.

Does it show that I really like the stuff?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Curious, why was .040 discontinued - not enough sales?*

*@inconvenience: A short while ago, Turk announced that he was the rep for GZK products. That elastic gets very positive reviews.*


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Curious, why was .040 discontinued - not enough sales?*
> 
> *@inconvenience: A short while ago, Turk announced that he was the rep for GZK products. That elastic gets very positive reviews.*


Oh. Even more reason for me to check it out. He's cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Whoa. The GZK stuff looks amazing. Thanks to all who suggested me checking them out.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh. Btw. The Hygenic Corporation claimed they couldn't assure the consistency of .040 anymore so they discontinued it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Have a foot of the .72mm GZK stuff being mailed tomorrow. From the videos I've seen it may even outperform .040.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I have heard good things about Canal Rubber (800-444-6483) from other slingshot people.

A Google search found this link: https://www.canalrubber.com/sheet-rubber-natural-colored-latex-sheeting/

For natural Latex they are showing the following for a yard cut from a 42 inch roll.

Price per cut yard from 42 inch roll

0.025

$24.15

0.03

$29.65

0.04

$46.75

0.05

$62.25

Contact information is on the webpage.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

KawKan said:


> I have heard good things about Canal Rubber (800-444-6483) from other slingshot people.
> 
> A Google search found this link: https://www.canalrubber.com/sheet-rubber-natural-colored-latex-sheeting/[/size]
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this. I love trying new stuff. Sure didn't know this was out there. Seems like a good price too. That's a lot of rubber.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys.

I accidentally ordered the "TBG" equivilant of GZK stuff. I made a 1" straight cut band to start off with and this stuff is super hot.

I am positive the .72mm stuff will replace my .040. This stuff seems even more elastic than Hygenic corporation pure latex.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You like the .72? You'll really like the 1 mm. It shoots the same speed as the .04. I dont have a chronny, just going by Big Dan Ambrosias's YouTube video. It gives me enough pull for a decent release. Once you get used to the 72 try some of the thicker stuff. Oh yeah... Put the date on those bands because by the time you wear them out you'll forget how long it's been. I can never keep track of my number of shots.lol. Enjoy buddy!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> You like the .72? You'll really like the 1 mm. It shoots the same speed as the .04. I dont have a chronny, just going by Big Dan Ambrosias's YouTube video. It gives me enough pull for a decent release. Once you get used to the 72 try some of the thicker stuff. Oh yeah... Put the date on those bands because by the time you wear them out you'll forget how long it's been. I can never keep track of my number of shots.lol. Enjoy buddy!!


Thanks buddy! Even the .72 seems a good bit stronger and faster than TBG. But that is just going by the sharpness of the impact sound.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It gets a bit faster as it breaks in.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is there a cheap way to get the GZK into Canada?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im not sure Bruce. Pm the Turk and see if it's too pricey pm me your address and I'll send you some. You need to experience this stuff. Especially if you are used to frequently replacing bands.


----------

